# Mossberg 500 vs. Remington 870



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Alright I have a decision to make, which gun should I buy? Is the 870 worth the extra price compared to the mossberg? What are some pros and cons for each gun? Mossberg users any complaints about the 500? Planning on using the gun almost exclusivly for deer and turkey.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This is just my opinion.
I have both guns the mossberg 500, and the 870. The 870 is a better gun that's a fact. If all you want is a deer gun and a turkey there is nothing wrong at all with the mossberg. The 500 has been around forever. I bought my first 500 in 1968 in North Carolina and still have it. It still shoot great, never has failed me. I have killed lots of game from deer to rabbits with it. 
I know there will be some that come here and say the 870 is MUCH better and the mossberg is a cheap gun. That is their opinion. I shoot a lot! and for the money the 500 is a fine reliable gun. They must be, they have been around a long long time. Is it worth the extra money? for the name - Yes. If you are using it everyday maybe. Depending on how much you want to spend. The mossberg has some great deals on a packages that include slug barrels. Try them both, the guns shop will let you handle them both, operate them etc. then you can decide.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't have enough knowledge with the mossbergs to give you an honest opinion.several of the guys that i have hunted with over the years have had them and i've heard no complaints.
but i have no problem telling you that the 870 is a great gun.i bought a wingmaster 12 gauge back in 76' or so and it has been a great gun.it's very easy to take down to clean and it goes back together very easy.
if you want it to be a "great" deer gun instead of a really good one,get yourself a fully rifled barrel for it.then depending on what you like you could scope it out or just use the regular sights.but i honestly don't think you can go wrong with it.
it'll last several lifetimes or more if it's taken care of.
i also have an 1100 and i really like it also but the 870 makes more trips to the field with me!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jeff my 1187 is a sweet gun, but a little pricey for a few trip gun. I agree the 870 is a great gun, but there again if he is on limited money the 500 would work out great. You can also get a rifled barrle for the mossberg. I have both (or all) and use them all. Hell I use my in-line more than any of them


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

If I recall correctly the Marines did and still do use the Mossberg 500. And if it's good enough for our soldiers it good enough for me. That said I've always heard the 870 is a better gun, but I've never heard the 500 is junk.

If your near central ohio or dayton you can go to the pro gun show or bill goodman gun show respectively. You may be able to find an 870 for close to the price a local dealer will be selling a 500. 

If your in no hurry and know someone with an FFL try here. www.gunbroker.com


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Im a college student and money is always an issue. With that said, I could afford both guns. I just dont want to spend the extra money if it isnt worth it. I want a good reliable gun for deer and turkey that I can use for a long time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As mentioned, both will serve you well. Before making a decision, hold and shoulder each one. For me, the Mossberg just doesn't feel right. I just could never get used to the length/balance. For someone else, it may be the opposite.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

In yesterday's columbus dispatch, there was an add for the 870 for $219, it was the super magnum, all black. The original price is 299, sale price is 269, 50 dollar rebate and then an added 25 Dick's gift card, thus the sale was for Dick's. It handled 2 3/4" and 3 1/2" shells. I was wondering if this would be one of the best prices I could get on this gun. There is also a large add from Vance's Shooters Supplies, how is this place with prices?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a very good price.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

870 is a much better gun!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My 870 is set up with a Hastings barrel and Weaver scope and it stays that way year round. I love it. I also have a Mossberg 500 that is my all around shotgun that has 1000's of rounds through it. I like the safety on top of the Mossberg its easier for me being a lefty. The Mossberg was a little stiff when I first got it but is smooth now.

If it was me I would probably buy the Mossberg and when I got out of school upgrade to a high $$$$$ gun. Gives you an excuse to buy another gun down the road and you can never have too many guns.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The senthetic stocks are cheep but still a good gun. Had my 3 for 20yr and not a mis-fire yet! The 12 is a heavy gun so get a strap. If you use a scope on one get the over and under sights. Good Luck!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

870 all the way.... its not that heavy of a gun... its not lite but none heavier then any other gun i got.... its the only shot gun i'll ever need for the rest of my life!!!! and im 100% sure of that!!!!!


p.s. and im only 21


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had both & Mossbergs are great hunting guns, remmingtons are also great. Alot if not all of the old Mossberg 500's rattled to beat 90 at the forearm/pump area. Mossberg used to make the "500 Crown Grade", the gun was tight, little to no rattle, ncer wood, a gold trigger & more & it was still less than a Rem 870. If both were side by side & the same price, youd be nuts not to go w/ a Rem 870, now if a Mossberg 500, Rem 870, & Browning BPS were side by side & the same price, youd be crazy not to get the Browning. My point is the Mossberg is a good gun, espically for the price.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Alos if price is an option, I have heard GREAT things about the New England Pump shotgun & its even cheaper than a Mossberg 500. You could also look at the Charles Daly line of shotguns. Just a couple ideas. 

Oh yea, if you just want a deer gun, give Dale $80 & get his T/C muzzleloader. I have been tempted to do it myself!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the plug Mellon  I have the "old" gold trigger Mossberg you were talking about. Man they sure aren't made like that anymore. Hey, but the newer 870's aren't as good as the older ones either.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cant find to many cheap guns with wood stocks. If you do itll cost ya! Ya I would take the Brownin. But first Id look for a good older gun or talk to a gunsmith. Every 2 years I clean mine from end to end. One of the advantages of Rem. Easy disassemble


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

benelli nova, 3 1/2'' works well for turkey, 299 in black synthetic, 380 for dipped camo. My buddy might be selling a DU edition for $200 soon, taken in the field twice if you're interested. The forearms do rattle a little bit and i could see where that could be a problem for turkey but I use mine for waterfowl. It replaced my 870 and I think it is a much better gun.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Look in your used sections at gun shops too and you could easily find an 870 for very cheap, or for that matter any make/model.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I just PM'd you a link to a Mossberg 835 for $150.


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Could you let me know where that ad is at as well, thanks.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The only thing I have against the Mossberg is the plastic safety used on the newer models. They have a propensity to break. It would not ruin the trip as it can still be used if it does break while hunting. I used to order the metal ones from Numrich Gun Parts and replace the broken plastic ones on my customers guns.

I can honestly say I have never seen anything break on a Remington 870 new or old with normal use. I have seen 1100's fail to function mostly due to improper cleaning. They do have to be whistle clean to function reliably. Never used an 1187 so cannot comment on it.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ithaca or mp-153 for me.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Thanks for the plug Mellon  I have the "old" gold trigger Mossberg you were talking about. Man they sure aren't made like that anymore. Hey, but the newer 870's aren't as good as the older ones either.


My 870 is like 12 years old and I love that gun and would not part with it. Why the newer ones aren't as good as the old ones, I don't know, but I know mine is a slick shooting deer slaying son of a beech! Plus its operator is a pretty slick guy as well. 

What makes you say that Dale, just your experience or others too?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's it exactly. The newer 870 seem to be made a little "Cheaper" I guess. The wood isn't walnut anymore the slides don't seem as well made. I have an older one that is a smoth as a babys butt when you cock it. The newer one my nephew has is not as smooth and is noisy. This is just from what I have noticed. I guess like anything they have to cut back a little to keep the cost down. Don't get me wrong, it is still a good gun, but not the quailty the older 870's were.
As for my 1187-- sweet gun. I've had this one for 12 years + and have never had a bit of problem. I was told Remington took the best of the 1100 and the 870 and made the 1187/ If that is true they did a great job. Besides I paid $225.00 for my 1187 w/ the field barrel and slug barrel. That same outfit is way over $600.00 now. I just smile when I see them offered "on sale"


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

my dad has an ithaca 12 ga pump featherlite... not much lighter then my 870 and it jams often.... i like it but it jams!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

XU... PM sent


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks, will check it out


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

peon, does your dad want to sell/ trade the ithaca? I love those older featherweights.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah i love em too...only time they jam is when they are dirty...


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have owned both, 870 had a smoothbore slug barrel that was way off besides that it was a great gun, the few moss 500`s that I have had all have had forearms that rattled and one would jam if I tryed shooting 3 inch mag slugs, for now I use a 500.


----------

